# Just a quickie!



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello 

I've been thinking about entering Spooks into the Lancashire show in Wigan, and perhaps the Leamington one, too.

Just wondering if he would be drastically marked down for his bald patches? He was hospitalised a couple of weeks ago, so has been shaved at either side of his neck and on his front right leg. They're growing back, but he might still look a bit odd 

I'd be showing in ped pets, but if it was going to affect how well he'd do anyway, there'd be no point in entering, really...


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't show in ped pets but my gut feeling would be yes as I believe presentation is one of the big things they look at!

Would he not be all grown out for Lancashire CC in Wigan with it being in March? 

I am going to that one!!!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

i should imagin he would be ok.. the main criteria in ped pet is temperment, then grooming, condition & character..

as chiantina said.. by then his fir would be pretty much regrown.. could possably have a slight darkening at the shaved area but thats not a "fault" on a pet..

for anyone thats interested.. there are a couple of FB groups especially for ped & non ped pets, if you want details PM me.. i dont think admins/mods would allow me to post them up.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

he'll be fine, they'll have grown back by then. what show in leamington?


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

The Coventry & Leicester Cat Club show is in Leamington Spa on 23rd Feb.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you!

I'll have a look at entering him into the Wigan show in that case; I think the Coventry & Leicester is a bit far for his first show and it'll give his fur more time to regrow


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

it is obvious that the fur has been shaved? Unless it is I wouldn't take him - vets at vetting in can be very strange.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

It should be OK by March on a Meezer!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> it is obvious that the fur has been shaved? Unless it is I wouldn't take him - vets at vetting in can be very strange.


Yes, it's pretty obvious, they've done it very neatly on his leg. Not his most flattering pic, but you can see it here:










The bits on his neck aren't as obvious, but are growing back nicely.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Jordan, I am at the Wigan show and will only have Darcy with me. I'll be on my own as hubby doesn't come to all of them! If you want a show buddy, then just shout. I had Remy's breeder showing me the ropes for my first time which was very useful so just shout if I can be of any help!


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

JordanRose said:


> Hello
> 
> I've been thinking about entering Spooks into the Lancashire show in Wigan, and perhaps the Leamington one, too.
> 
> ...


Hi

I will prob be going as well just not sure who to take yet. Keep an eye out for me I will come over and say hello


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

with my HHP judge hat on I hasve judged a cat which had a shaved spey patch and it had no bearing on my decisions - we'd love to see him at the Cov and Leic with my show manager hat on


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks all! 

Will get the form filled in as soon as this beast of an essay is handed in next week!

And Chiantina, I'll definitely take up your offer. Thank you! (Expect lots of annoying questions, though  )


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Will get the form filled in as soon as this beast of an essay is handed in next week!
> 
> And Chiantina, I'll definitely take up your offer. Thank you! (Expect lots of annoying questions, though  )


Questions are never annoying though when you are talking about something we're passionate about!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we might be at the lancs show... in ped pet section.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I'll be there too, all being well


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I should see you both there then! :thumbup:

I just hope Spooks behaves  I'm not sure how he'll react to it but I'd kick myself for not trying him, even if it's to realise he doesn't like it...


----------

